# Lighting



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Does anyone know where you can buy high wattage light strips for cheap? I went to my lfs today and they are expensive!
My plants leaves are brown and some of them are see-through, I think that my problem is that they do not have enough light. I do not have a co2 system but a sufficient amount of fish to create enough co2 for the plants.
Current wattage = 48 inch strip with 32 watts and a 36 inch strip with 20 watts(took from my old 29 gallon), so 52 watts total. Lights are on about 8-10 hours a day.

Also can a regular lamp work, say a 60 watt desk lamp?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

well, depending on how ever many gallons u have that might be ok, really u have to kno how tall the tank is, and how many gallons it is,

.5 watts per gallon is kool to grow super low light plants like java moss, java fern,

but usually, u should be lookin at 1 watter per gallon - 1.5 watts per gallon for "normal" plants,

although lighting might not be your problem, u might not have enough iron in the tank, or pottassium,

do u have fertilizer subsrate? do u use a liquid fertilizer?

also u might of just picked out plants that require alot of work lighting and other things,


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I have vallisomething, and I think amazon swords. The vallisomethings are doing alright but the amazon swords not so well. 
I use some sort of liquid plant supplement, dont know the name. Is there one that is recommended?
My tank is a 75 gallon, 18 inches deep, 48 long.

For higher wattage can you use a regular desk lamp? Can you just add the right type of bulbs that are full spectrum or what not?
Looking for higher wattage for cheap.
Thanks.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

you can get compact bulbs, way more watts same size bulb


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

The better and higher the output of the lighting, the more it costs, period. Cheapest way to go is to get a "Compact" light strip. Cost about 200. Get on ebay, they have good deals.

There is alot of fertalizer out there, but nothng beats a natural (live fish) fertalizer. Cheap and never runs out.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I buy my light strips from Homedepot and cost me less than $9. It's a 18" and 18 watts. I use 4 of them to light my 266g vs the original 6x36" to cut down on heat and electricity.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> I buy my light strips from Homedepot and cost me less than $9. It's a 18" and 18 watts. I use 4 of them to light my 266g vs the original 6x36" to cut down on heat and electricity.


Never would have thought of that.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Yea before I set up "properly" I used a twin tube 48" setups for my 55 gal. One thing to consider though. Hang them aprox 6" above your hood because they usually are not vented properly to handle the heat buildup. Make sure also they have electronic balasts if you are going to run any of the higher K bulbs as they will burn out very quickly without.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey BigChuckP, I noticed you stated your watts but not the type of bulbs. Have you tried using bulbs that are for planted tanks? Photosynthesis is best with bulbs rated around 4500 6000 Kelvin.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > I buy my light strips from Homedepot and cost me less than $9. It's a 18" and 18 watts. I use 4 of them to light my 266g vs the original 6x36" to cut down on heat and electricity.
> ...


 I use the under the cabinet type and it's not as bright as my 6x36", but if I want it bright, I can always turn the rest of them on. I've eliminated the algae growth and my fish don't seem to mind. I've done that to all my P tanks also, since they don't like bright lights anyway.


----------

